
Don't Be a Dude Yamaha: A Gripping Story of Life and Death in Silicon Valley - danw
http://wisdomofcommunities.com/2007/06/08/dont-be-a-dude-yamaha-a-gripping-story-of-life-and-death-in-silicon-valley/
======
nickb
Author's just jaded. Seriously, would you invest into their company?
<http://www.avanoo.com/> I looked at it for about 20 sec and couldn't figure
out what it is.

Not a huge fan of Guy's but I'm with him on this one.

~~~
Tichy
I am guessing that it is a kind of Yahoo! Answers, except that it also allows
polls. I think I prefer Yahoo Answers.

~~~
jamesbritt
Hey! Let's take a poll! I know this site ...

:)

------
tuukkah
The earlier version of the story was previously discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=23907>

<http://valleywag.com/tech/silicon-valley-tool/guy-kawasaki-231106.php>

A concern here, as I see it, is whether we can expect consistent professional
behavior in these meetings. After all, they are very much between individuals,
and at least the investor side has to face a wide variety of ventures.

------
farmer
GK was right not to invest in someone so unscrupulous as to write a blog post
afterward, spinning the encounter to make him look bad.

~~~
Tichy
I agree, the only interesting thing about that article is that it serves as a
good example for inappropriate behavior (referring to the blogging, not the
meeting).

------
paulgb
At first when I read the article, it seemed like Dude (I hadn't yet made the
GK connection) was being ignorant and rude. Then after checking out the site
and re-reading the article, I realized I would have asked the same questions,
though not as rudely.

I wonder what Apple product he was comparing the interface to? It certainly
does not look like any Apple interface I have seen (that said, I am a PC
user).

------
mynameishere
LOL. I didn't get the "Dude Yamaha" name right away, and so when I clicked on
"avanoo", I said, "Holy crap, it's truemors! Guy Kawasaki's going to be
pissed!"

Sure enough he was.

------
danw
I have no idea as to how truthful this post is, I'm just curious what others
think of this behaviour. To me it just sounds like the chap they were pitching
to was having a bad day (since VCs are human after all).

------
steve
Well, like Dude says, there's no bad publicity..

